# Toro 826 will not start [email protected]#$%^&**



## Joey06FJR (Feb 15, 2014)

Bought new in late 2014. Used once last year, started ok. This year I had to use the 115v starter, got the job done Saturday, but would stall occasionally. Today Monday, it will not start at all, it tries but no go.

Any systemic issue with this pos??.

Carb kit pn??

Yes I use gas stabilizer. Thoughts???

And if you want to make an offer to buy, I'm open. I prefer an engine where I can see the spark plug to spray some starter fluid that eventually all small engines need.

Does anyone make a fuel injected snow blower yet?? Come-on Honda....

Joey , frustrated in Fairfax VA.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

you seem to be another victim of corn squeezins. carb issues are common with todays epa compliant ope. stabilizer is only for short term storage.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Joey06FJR said:


> Bought new in late 2014.
> 
> And if you want to make an offer to buy, I'm open.
> 
> Joey , frustrated in Fairfax VA.


200 if you deliver it. I'd drive to Charlestown, Wv.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Joey06FJR said:


> Does anyone make a fuel injected snow blower yet?? Come-on Honda....


You could always make your own, although it's a little pricey... https://www.jackssmallengines.com/p...nes/Horizontal-Engines/FD791DAS0701/2792505/s

:icon_whistling:


----------



## iambryan (May 21, 2015)

ELaw said:


> You could always make your own, although it's a little pricey... https://www.jackssmallengines.com/p...nes/Horizontal-Engines/FD791DAS0701/2792505/s
> 
> :icon_whistling:


29hp :icon_smile_shock::icon_smile_shock: that will literally throw it to the next block over.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Joey, Modern fuels are the problem, rarely a handsome machine such as your Toro! ;>P She's not feeling the love right now...... for sure. Not sure what you mean by it tries? I assume that means you have spark? If so then you need to look at the fuel side of things. Be sure the primer bulb and line are good - not soft and rotten. drain the fuel out and dump the fuel bowl out. Clean up the carb while your in there. Put some fresh non-alcohol gas in it. She'll probably fire right up. If you need starter fluid you could always drill a little well placed hole - but if it's clean and well tuned it shouldn't' need it....... but I admit, I have a few machines that need the kick start once in awhile. It beats pulling your guts out..... let us know hwo it goes after a bit of cleaning


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

try draining your tank and carb and refilling with fresh gas


----------



## Torobrand (Jan 29, 2016)

*Run it dry*



detdrbuzzard said:


> try draining your tank and carb and refilling with fresh gas


What I find that works is to turn the gas off while it is running and let it run out of gas. Siphon the old gas out or put stabilgas in and next year, pour some fresh gas in, turn the gas valve on, prime it, choke it, and one pull it will start. I bought mine in 2010 and it starts with one pull, almost scares me how well it starts.


----------

